# how to dose caber when on tren?



## plifter198 (Feb 6, 2012)

Im back on tren and after only a few days my nips already seem lil puffy so im getting some liquid caber. How do you guys dose your caber? ive seen some do .5 ed and .5 eod. what has worked for u guys?


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 6, 2012)

liquid caber sucks....not stable at all in solution.........but pramipexole is.....its all around a better compound anyways


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Feb 6, 2012)

You don't need to much of the stuff to be honest. .5 mg 2x weekly suffices for many. I find my sweet spot to be .5 3x weekly. 

It is a well known fact that caber isn't a stable solution, so if you wanted to go the liquid route stick to prami. I prefer caber over prami because prami seems to make me moody and depressed sometimes.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 7, 2012)

plifter198 said:


> Im back on tren and after only a few days my nips already seem lil puffy so im getting some liquid caber. How do you guys dose your caber? ive seen some do .5 ed and .5 eod. what has worked for u guys?



as I say before caber is highly overused if you just want to replace endogenous testosterone levels, a normal mid-to-high level is usually achieved with 100-125mg of an ester per week. 

cabergoline addresses prolactin, not progestins. I don't think it should be a standard drug. Progestational steroids are usually not problematic so long as estrogen is kept in control, which aromasin usually does fairly well.


----------



## plifter198 (Feb 7, 2012)

im on adex so im fine with the estrogen levels as it works very well for me.....this is from prolactin because when ive used a 19nor it happens to me


----------



## XYZ (Feb 7, 2012)

.5mg E3D is what most use.


----------



## GMO (Feb 7, 2012)

XYZ said:


> .5mg E3D is what most use.



This^^^


Again, this is why bloodwork is crucial.  I've never had prolactin or progesterone out of range when running 19-nors, yet others get it bad.


----------



## MovinWeight (Feb 8, 2012)

XYZ said:


> .5mg E3D is what most use.


 
this is what i do.  haven't had any issues.  also take adex 1mg every other day.  my titties on swole but in a good way.


----------



## redz (Feb 8, 2012)

500mcg twice per week and no problems here.


----------



## Dath (Feb 8, 2012)

XYZ said:


> .5mg E3D is what most use.



This is currently working for me...with .5 adex eod.
No labs to Confirm as of yet. But in two weeks I'll know.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 8, 2012)

I need prami with 19-nors. I was using plenty of arimidex AND letro, but still had sides.
For me, its needed.


----------



## Bradd (May 17, 2018)

Hey, guys, tell me is it necessary to use caber during tren cycle or which lab test should I do before using it?


----------



## aenergy (May 17, 2018)

Bradd said:


> Hey, guys, tell me is it necessary to use caber during tren cycle or which lab test should I do before using it?


To understand what kind of product you need to use better to do lab tests before and after any cycle.


----------



## Trainerguy (May 18, 2018)

Caber is overused and on most cases used when it isn?t even needed, 10 years ago nobody was using caber, now its the in thing to do especially for newbs who know nothing about doing steroids, diet and training.
 bloods are the only way to know if the levels are high, that being said, my prolactin get high when doing allot of tren .5 twice a week works fine for me, when Im on caber I always use clomid, that combo makes me shoot horse loads... makes you feel like a superhero , I like given women a spunk shower..... they love it too


----------



## aenergy (May 28, 2018)

Trainerguy said:


> Caber is overused and on most cases used when it isn?t even needed, 10 years ago nobody was using caber, now its the in thing to do especially for newbs who know nothing about doing steroids, diet and training.


Agree-agree-agree, man!


----------

